# 2007 Ford Transit 350 twin rear wheel - Wheel trims



## bigrolf9 (Jun 3, 2010)

Any pne know if these are availabe or one that will fit? The caps on the front wheels are a bit pants so would like to jazz them up a bit if possible.

Any ideas of info gratefully recieved.

Stuart


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Fill ya boots

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TRANSIT-TIPPE...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2a0854b766

or

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Motorhome-Van...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item4aa2b734c3


----------

